# Anavar Cycle



## shakeitoff (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi,
I am 5'7, 165lbs about 15% body fat and started a 6 week Anavar cycle at 60mg per day. I am 40 years old. My question is what should I take during the cycle and after. How long after the cycle should I begin PCT. I have looked for a few days and have been told to take either Forma Stanzol or hcgenerate. Which one would be good? Also have been told to take Clomid after. If so what doses of Clomid? I am not going to use Test E or anything like that, Anavar only. I have been lifting for 5 years and am already pretty bulked up.


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 19, 2013)

Why a var only cycle?


----------



## shakeitoff (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm not looking to gain bulk. Just strength and firm up.


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 19, 2013)

I think you should do a little more research boss man... Every cycle(unless your a woman) should have test in it.


----------



## shakeitoff (Apr 19, 2013)

Not taking test my man. I did do research. Not looking to debate anyone on the anavar alone topic. Thanks


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 19, 2013)

> heres the problem with oral only cycles . the average man needs 100-200 mg a week of injected test if hes on hormone replacement therapy . if you start using steroids your natural test will shut down , even on var so you will lose the benefit of the test when you cycle.that means you will have to take in that much steroids JUST TO BREAK EVEN.on top of that when you come of that oral / dbol you will be shut down and will take several weeks to recover so you will lose there as well.
> 
> thats not a problem on injectable cycles because you will be taking anywhere from 2-5 times as much hormones or more than your body naturally produces . YOU CAN NOT DO THAT USING JUST ORAL STEROIDS. the health effects of massive oral cycles make running them just plain stupid and dangerous.



This is about the best way I've ever heard it put.


----------



## shakeitoff (Apr 19, 2013)

If I order Test now it will take 3 weeks to get here. I am looking for advice on what to take with the Anvar I am currently taking and PCT.


----------



## shakeitoff (Apr 19, 2013)

Should I take an AI? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 19, 2013)

nothing, i can not advise any one to take any cycle with out test unless it is a contest prep cycle at all. Also stating that test will bulk you up, shows the little about of research that you have conducted. Running Var at 60mg will eventually shut down your overall test production which will also cause this great Var that is known to have sustainable gains to have unsustainable gains. I know many physique guys that run var only for prep and with in weeks they say the gains are gone. So have fun with this one...


----------



## shakeitoff (Apr 19, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> nothing, i can not advise any one to take any cycle with out test unless it is a contest prep cycle at all. Also stating that test will bulk you up, shows the little about of research that you have conducted. Running Var at 60mg will eventually shut down your overall test production which will also cause this great Var that is known to have sustainable gains to have unsustainable gains. I know many physique guys that run var only for prep and with in weeks they say the gains are gone. So have fun with this one...



OK. Can you tell me what to get? What kind of Test? What to take during the cycle with Test and Anavar. I will stop now and start again! I don't want to be bulky.


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 19, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 19, 2013)

> Not taking test my man





> Can you tell me what to get? What kind of Test?



WOW!!! At least your gonna listen!!!!


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 19, 2013)

i have never ever got bulk off of 500 or less on test. any thing less you are fine. 500 test e will actually help burn fat and build lean muscle mass. The bulky aspect is from your diet. If you eat like shit you will look like shit period. You can run 100 test p eod  or 75 mg of test p eod but in my opinion i hate short esters. just a pain in the ass. 

This is what I personally would do go to 500mg test and var get a diet going. Monitor your BF if your not losing by the 5th week lower your test to 400, but i can promise you that if your diet is solid you will not get bulky off of 500mg if your diet is good. I know guys lean as hell that run 800mg. What you need to do is get on a solid diet, cardio 3-4 times a week and a good lifting program. As your bf drops you can adjust your cadio. I went from 14% to what i was in that AVI in 11 weeks.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 19, 2013)

shakeitoff said:


> OK. Can you tell me what to get? What kind of Test? What to take during the cycle with Test and Anavar. I will stop now and start again! I don't want to be bulky.



I recommend you get a book on 'Google For Dummies' and learn how to use that first.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 19, 2013)

5'7"
165
15% body fat
and your pretty bulked up?
that means that you have about 140ish pounds lbm






just because you dont want to get anymore bulky
and I wouldnt know why?
doesnt mean you can take some test with anavar
anavar by itself is for women
there is no debating that


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 19, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> 5'7"
> 165
> 15% body fat
> and your pretty bulked up?
> ...



yeah i didnt feel var until i went to 100mg then it was ok this feels good, but not a huge fan of it dollar to dollar. THe only reason i swapped to var is because its more mild then winny and i got on Halo as well, so if i was taking two orals i did not want winny and halo.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 19, 2013)

i am honestly though done with orals unless its for a show.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 19, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> yeah i didnt feel var until i went to 100mg then it was ok this feels good, but not a huge fan of it dollar to dollar. THe only reason i swapped to var is because its more mild then winny and i got on Halo as well, so if i was taking two orals i did not want winny and halo.



I dont dislike var by any means
I am about to run it at 100mg ed
It really helps me burn fat.
I guess everyone is different.
I am just saying that by itself it does more harm than good. IMO
Just like any AAS though, some people feel like they are amazing just because when they cycle is the only time they train so they see progress. I have been a victim of this way of thinkging.


----------



## shakeitoff (Apr 19, 2013)

Google for Dummies? What's the forum for ass$$$$.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 19, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> yeah i didnt feel var until i went to 100mg then it was ok this feels good, but not a huge fan of it dollar to dollar. THe only reason i swapped to var is because its more mild then winny and i got on Halo as well, so if i was taking two orals i did not want winny and halo.



what else were you taking with the halo and anavar?


----------



## ErikGearhead (Apr 19, 2013)

Anavar only is going to do nothing good for you.
Run test E 200mg/week MINIMUM, I'd suggest 500mg/wk + the anavar.

Being "bulked up" as you call it is having excess body fat, and that has to do with how you eat and not what steroids you take.
If you find a good domestic source, you can have your test in as little as 2-3 days...F waiting 3 weeks!!


----------



## ChiSao (Apr 19, 2013)

shakeitoff said:


> OK. Can you tell me what to get? What kind of Test? What to take during the cycle with Test and Anavar. I will stop now and start again! I don't want to be bulky.



I kind of agree with these guys only because seeing is believing.  One of my younger brothers was doing great on dbol, but he complained about the bloat and his movements were pretty sluggish.  
He had made a 25lb. gain within those two months.  He was so damn depressed on it and when he came off, all smiles.  I don't think anavar is as bad as dbol.  
So I'm going to try anavar, SuperTest450 or Test E 250 for 8 to 12 weeks.  "Don't want to get bulky?"  I'd only care if it turned me into a slob.


----------



## shakeitoff (Apr 20, 2013)

OK, Will this work better?
10 or 12 week cycle
500 mg Test E per week (250mg) Monday (250mg) Thursday
Anavar 60mg per day first 4 weeks and last 4 weeks
Arimidex .5mg daily
PCT Clomid for 3 weeks 50mg a day


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 20, 2013)

That's more like it bud... I personally would only take the arimidex .5 eod unless gyno does flare up then of course you will have to up your dose
Because of the long ester is test E you will have to wait a couple weeks before you begin the Clomid 
I like this to use HCG before the clomid to get the ball rolling first, and I use a alittle more than that to. Gotta protect the boys 
150mg for day one
100mg for 7 days
50 mgs for 14 days
25 mgs for 7 days
You should be happy with the gains you see if your diet is in check... GOOD LUCK


----------



## shakeitoff (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm sure this is a dumb question, What doe "EOD" mean?


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 20, 2013)

Every other day


----------



## shakeitoff (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is the advice I got from someone else:

Here is what I'd do.

1-12 Test e 500 mg week
6-14 var 80-100 mg week
6-14 n2guard
1-14 Adex 0.25-0.5 mg e3d(adjust as needed)
6-10 HCGenerate
10-14 hcg 1000-2000 ius week

PCT 14-18 
Clomid 25 mg day
Post cycle / unleashed
Daa and dspark 

18-22 bridge and dspark

Any opinions?


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 20, 2013)

Shit man,,,,, lol u crazy OP,, read, read, read, read, read, read and then do it again before u just start putting shit in YOUR body hahahaha

ur trying to do shit pros do,, an u don't have any clue.. Go hit up some halo or some DMz or sum thing simple instead..


----------



## shakeitoff (Apr 20, 2013)

lilSOLID said:


> Shit man,,,,, lol u crazy OP,, read, read, read, read, read, read and then do it again before u just start putting shit in YOUR body hahahaha
> 
> ur trying to do shit pros do,, an u don't have any clue.. Go hit up some halo or some DMz or sum thing simple instead..


That's what I am doing now, learning and asking questions. Do you speak English?


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 20, 2013)

Good Luck Bud. Im out....................


----------



## shakeitoff (Apr 20, 2013)

HARD AT IT said:


> Good Luck Bud. Im out....................


Thanks for helping me! I really appreciate it.


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 20, 2013)

shakeitoff said:


> That's what I am doing now, learning and asking questions. Do you speak English?



Yea buddy I speak PERFECT English... U already started a cycle before you knew anything about it.. I.E. doses, pct etc... Not trying to bash you but that is the dumbest fucking thing ever.. I hope you don't fuck up are you natty t or get bitch tits lol considering you have no idea what your doing. Good luck to u sir


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 20, 2013)

test /var at 500mg/80mg is actually mild by most standards


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 20, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> test /var at 500mg/80mg is actually mild by most standards



I would agree...
however, it is fine for a beginner and can yeild fantastic results.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 20, 2013)

I agree, permitting all variables are on point


----------



## longworthb (Apr 21, 2013)

lilSOLID said:


> Shit man,,,,, lol u crazy OP,, read, read, read, read, read, read and then do it again before u just start putting shit in YOUR body hahahaha
> 
> ur trying to do shit pros do,, an u don't have any clue.. Go hit up some halo or some DMz or sum thing simple instead..


This is nothing close to what pros do man. If he wanted to run an oral only cycle he would stick with the var like he was going to. Keep it simple tho test 1-12 500mg adex .5 eod or as needed var last 4-6 weeks pct clomid 100-50-50-50 and u can run the OTC stuff if u want


----------



## lilSOLID (Apr 21, 2013)

longworthb said:


> This is nothing close to what pros do man. If he wanted to run an oral only cycle he would stick with the var like he was going to. Keep it simple tho test 1-12 500mg adex .5 eod or as needed var last 4-6 weeks pct clomid 100-50-50-50 and u can run the OTC stuff if u want



I think injecting shit is more of a veteran move then popping back caps... U need to know wtf is up either way


----------



## rage racing (Apr 21, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> test /var at 500mg/80mg is actually mild by most standards


I agree. Nice light cycle that will get you great results if diet, training and recovery are on point.


----------



## rage racing (Apr 21, 2013)

lilSOLID said:


> I think injecting shit is more of a veteran move then popping back caps... U need to know wtf is up either way



^^^^^^scared to pin..


----------



## longworthb (Apr 21, 2013)

lilSOLID said:


> I think injecting shit is more of a veteran move then popping back caps... U need to know wtf is up either way


Test only cycles are typically safer then a ph cycle depending on what your taking


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 22, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> I dont dislike var by any means
> I am about to run it at 100mg ed
> It really helps me burn fat.
> I guess everyone is different.
> ...



i only dislike it because its expensive to run... worked great but damn pricey...


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 22, 2013)

lilSOLID said:


> Shit man,,,,, lol u crazy OP,, read, read, read, read, read, read and then do it again before u just start putting shit in YOUR body hahahaha
> 
> ur trying to do shit pros do,, an u don't have any clue.. Go hit up some halo or some DMz or sum thing simple instead..



i dont know what pros you know lol but that is a pretty mild cycle... only thing really anabolic is test and var every thing is is AI, HCG, and PCT. which is smarter then what most people here post.. Also remember this guys is 40 years old not 22. I really hope you mean the halo PH because the Halo i took will fucking destroy him if he took at... OP don't go order Halo unless its from this site the legal version the actual halotestin is WAY to strong for a new guy.


----------



## rage racing (Apr 22, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> i only dislike it because its expensive to run... worked great but damn pricey...



Not to mention its not easy to find legit var..


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 22, 2013)

lilSOLID said:


> Yea buddy I speak PERFECT English... U already started a cycle before you knew anything about it.. I.E. doses, pct etc... Not trying to bash you but that is the dumbest fucking thing ever.. I hope you don't fuck up are you natty t or get bitch tits lol considering you have no idea what your doing. Good luck to u sir



wait first you say hes taking a pro cycle and doesnt know what hes doing for putting in adex and aromasin? You do realize that Var is VERY milk and 500mg of test is also mild the odds of him fucking this cycle up is hard lol. If he takes his adex. the only thing i was change in his cycle is nolva instead of clomid. I am on clomid right now due to 19-nors and i hate this shit... Nolva is way better...



lilSOLID said:


> I think injecting shit is more of a veteran move then popping back caps... U need to know wtf is up either way



You do realize most pro's that had heavy liver issues and liver growths and internal bleeding were all heavy oral users right?  if any thing Injecting is the smart thing to do, also how do you suppose he would keep his test levels stable with out injectables? I am curious how you would advise some one safety to run a cycle that is oral only that will not shut them down.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 22, 2013)

yup i got legit var for my show and i was looking at close to 6$ a day and that was with a hook up. Now keep in mind that was JUST the price of the Var...


----------



## mlavin (Apr 22, 2013)

yes


----------



## andyebs (Apr 23, 2013)

HARD AT IT said:


> I think you should do a little more research boss man... Every cycle(unless your a woman) should have test in it.



have a read test is not be all and end all 

estosterone and Conforming to Popular Opinion by Mike Arnold
Much has changed over the years in the area of steroid cycles, with every generation showcasing its own ideas of what constitutes the "proper" way to cycle. With each passing generation, the tendency is to proclaim its own opinions and ideas as superior to the one before it. While it is true that we are constantly learning, not everything which presents itself as popular opinion is necessarily "better" and in the minds of some, we may even adopt a flawed or inferior approach in exchange for older ways of thinking.
This is particularly evident in the area of steroid cycle design, with dramatic changes having taken place over the last couple of decades. One of the most notable of these changes is testosterone's rise to prominence in the cycles of today's AAS using BB'rs. It is now commonplace to see everyone from beginners to advanced athletes using testosterone in abundance, regardless of whether this approach is the most suitable for the individual's goals. Testosterone has become the cornerstone; the default drug from which the average steroid cycle is constructed. Rarely is this approach questioned and to do so will inevitably bring forth a round of scolding from the die-hard testosterone pundits who proclaim the drug to be the answer for nearly everything. There are numerous legitimate reasons why testosterone has assumed its current role of leadership, but in spite of all the benefits this drug has to offer, a strong argument can be raised as to why the current point of view is partially misguided.
Prior to testosterone becoming the go-to steroid, many chose to forego it completely when deciding which steroids would become a part of their cycle, instead selecting other anabolics for this purpose. Back in the 60's, 70's, and even 80's, many BB'rs simply did not believe testosterone was necessary, or even ideal, when it came to which steroids were the best suited for bodybuilding. Old-school classics, such as the "Deca-D-bol" stack, adequately portrayed the mentality of the day. After all, it was Dan Duchaine himself who stated in the original Underground Steroid Handbook that "If someone can't grow on Deca and D-bol, they won't grow on anything". Other AAS, such as Winstrol, Anavar, Anadrol, Primobolan, and Boldenone were also some of the heavy-hitters of generations past and were regularly utilized in the absence of testosterone.
While testosterone may have played a lesser role in the cycles of yester-year, this is not to say that the BB'rs from back then were not aware of its muscle-building effects or that it was never included in their cycles. Testosterone was used, with some BB'rs using substantial amounts, but what BB'rs of past generations considered to be important often conflicted with the opinions of today. Because of this difference in opinion, the consensus regarding which steroids were best suited for a cycle varied quite a bit. It is with this in mind that we will explore some of today's most commonly held AAS myths, such as the belief that testosterone must always be included in every cycle and/or form the base of each cycle. Additionally, we will look at the fallacy which states that testosterone must be administered in certain "ratios" or amounts when used in conjunction with other steroids, but first let us take a look at why testosterone maintains its current status at the top of the pecking order.
When comparing the BB'rs of today against our past greats, the first thing that becomes apparent is the size difference. Size has always ruled the day in BB'ing, although some would say it holds more weight in the eyes of the judges than ever before. This may be true, but regardless, we cannot deny that today's BB'rs are massively developed and one of the primary factors responsible for this massive increase in size is testosterone.and lots of it.
In gyms across the country, testosterone is proclaimed as king. It is not uncommon to see non-competitive gym rats administering 2 or more grams of testosterone per week, in an attempt emulate their BB'ing idols, and in the upper-competitive ranks, some BB'rs will use even more than that. There is no doubt that testosterone is effective in the acquisition of muscle mass, as it delivers a potent myotropic effect, surpassing that of many other steroids, but this is not the predominant reason why testosterone was chosen as today's #1 mass-builder. The allure of testosterone comes primarily from its ability to be used in very large dosages without causing the BB'r to incur any significant organ stress, while also exhibiting a relative lack of unbearable or extremely bothersome side effects at these larger dosages, and also because of its compatibility with male physiology.
With many other steroids, once the user surpasses a certain dosing threshold, it is very common to encounter side effects which most users deem unacceptable. Hypothetically speaking, if these side effects were to remain absent when dosing these other AAS equivalently, amazing results in muscle growth could be achieved (example: imagine being able to use 2 grams of SD or M1T per week!!!). This point illustrates the fact that testosterone was chosen as much for its ability to be used at these higher dosages safely and without encountering serious side effects, as it was for its muscle-building benefits.
One argument alive today, which is in opposition to the "testosterone at all costs" mentality and a throwback to the golden days of the sport, is the point of view which proclaims that testosterone should not automatically assume the role of base steroid, but should be implemented in accordance with the individuals goals. In the following paragraph, how many times have we seen a similar scenario play out on the BB'ing forums:
"Hi, I am 24 years old and want to begin using steroids. I have been training hard for 7 years and my diet is excellent. I am looking to gain only lean muscle with minimal water retention. My hair and skin is important to me, as I do fitness modeling on the side, so I don't want to use anything which causes hair loss. I also want to avoid steroids which are prone to causing acne or oily skin. I have read that testosterone often causes these side effects, so I am looking for an alternative. Can someone please help me construct a cycle based on my goals? Please feel free to ask any further questions for clarification."
Almost inevitably, we will see a barrage of responses stating something akin to the following:
. "Testosterone alone should be everyone's 1st cycle"...
. "Bro, if you're not ready for testosterone, you're not ready to cycle"...
. "Testosterone should be your base steroid. It isn't good to use steroids without testosterone, unless you want problems"...
. "Stop being a pussy bro, if you can't deal with some hair loss, you're not ready for AAS"...
. "You need to do some research!"...
. "Testosterone is critical for normal male functioning. It needs to be a significant part of every cycle"...
. "You can't make good gains without testosterone"...
This mentality is more rampant than ever before and while the testosterone pundits often bring several valid points to the table, they are often guilty of overlooking the basic reason behind why we all use steroids in the first place, which is our desire to look or perform in a "certain" way. Instead of catering to this most basic purpose, many individuals with well-meaning intentions often push their own opinions and ideals on others as either fact or necessity, when it reality their beliefs are usually neither of these things. Barring potential health related concerns, proper cycle design is contingent on adherence to the personal wants and desires of the user, not on the preconceived ideas of another, who may have conflicting beliefs regarding what is important.
When constructing a cycle, the BB'r should know exactly what he wants to achieve, as this is the foundation from which the cycle's compounds will be selected. Additionally, the BB'r should thoroughly educate himself on the compounds which are appropriate for his goals, in order to ensure that he selects the best AAS for the job. Once these objectives are met, he can begin constructing his cycle.
Let's refer back to the example of the 24 year old BB'r I spoke about above and look at 2 different cycle set-ups which might be suitable for his goals. One cycle will be designed using the conventional guidelines of today.and the other will be designed with complete disregard to the "rules" we are told to follow.
Cycle #1 (modern/testosterone based)
Weeks 1-12: Test prop @ 600 mg/week.
Weeks 1-10: EQ @ 600 mg/week.
Weeks 1-12: T-bol @ 50 mg/day.
Weeks 1-12: Aromasin @ 25 mg/day.
Cycle #2 (goal based)
Weeks 1-12: Primobolan @ 1,000 mg/week.
Weeks 1-12: Test prop @ 100 mg/week (added in at week 3-4).
Weeks 1-12: Anavar @ 50 mg/day.
Weeks 1-12: Aromasin @ 10 mg/day.
As you can see, Cycle #1 looks like something we might find on any BB'ing forum today. It is a good cycle and will yield solid results, but it is far from ideal for the BB'r used in the example. Let's look at how both a testosterone proponent and a non-conformist might justify these cycles in light of the BB'rs goals.


----------



## andyebs (Apr 23, 2013)

Testosterone proponent: First of all, testosterone at that dose is very likely to increase oil production and therefore, the possibility of acne. It is also capable of initiating hair-loss in those that are prone and will cause water retention through both aromatization and an alteration in electrolytes. However, the cycle-builder justifies his choice by keeping the dose on the "lower" side and utilizing the prop ester, as it is the least water retentive of all the testosterone esters. When asked why he chose testosterone as the primary drug in the first place, his response is "Well.because it's testosterone and you have to have some testosterone in every cycle". EQ was chosen because it supplies a weaker androgenic component than other cutting drugs, such as Trenbolone and therefore, is less likely to cause hair-loss, acne, or oily skin. However, EQ is still about 50% as androgenic as testosterone and also aromatizes at about half the rate of testosterone, so the possibility of these side effects is moderate. T-bol, being a fairly weak androgen, was a good choice, but there are better options. Lastly, Aromasin was added to help reduce the water retention which will most assuredly accompany the testosterone usage.
Non-conformist: In this cycle, the cycle-builder chose some of the most ideal compounds possible in light of the BB'rs goals. Primobolan was selected as the base steroid, as it is an exceptionally weak androgen and unlikely to cause any meaningful degree of hair-loss, acne, or oily skin, even at a dosage of 1 gram weekly. It also lacks the ability to aromatize, so water retention is a non-issue. In fact, with Primobolan's anti-estrogenic effects, it will help dry the user out, assisting the BB'rs in achieving his goals. Test prop was added in at 100 mg per week, starting in week 3-4, as it takes a few weeks for endogenous Test production to sink to deficient levels. This will help the BB'r maintain normal male functioning without bumping T levels into the supraphysiological range. Anavar was chosen because it is a very weak androgen and directly contributes to the BB'rs goals. This drug will not cause any water retention, but will have the opposite effect, helping the user to harden up and dry out. Hair-loss, oily skin, or acne is almost always a non-issue with this drug. Due to the very low dose of test prop and the anti-estrogenic effect of Primo, Aromasin is dosed a bit lower than cycle #1.
The sad truth is that Cycle #1 would likely be advised over Cycle #2 by many who post on today's BB'ing forums, even in spite of the BB'rs goals listed above. Now, before anyone labels me as anti-testosterone, I want to definitively state that this is a million miles away from the truth. I LOVE testosterone, but I also don't care that testosterone has been mostly responsible for me losing 50% of my hair, for making me hold some water (even with an AI), and for causing me to break-out worse than normal every time I use it. However, for those who do care about these side effects, testosterone might not be the best base steroid for them.
In closing, let's look at one last myth which has invaded our BB'ing forums over the last few years, which is that testosterone should be used in certain "ratios" when combined with other drugs. How many times have we heard that Test should always be dosed higher than Deca or Tren.or even that specific ratios, such as 60:40, should always be used? The problem with these predetermined ratios is that everyone responds differently and our personal response alone will determine what our ideal ratios are. Some guys can get away with using only a maintenance dose of Test while using large amounts of Deca and not experience any problems at all. Other guys will be struck with sexual dysfunction when using only small amount of Deca, regardless of how much testosterone they use along with it. It is the same with Tren.
I mention these 2 steroids only because they are the most likely to cause problems in the sexual functioning department, but the same principle applies to any steroid. There are no set ratios for any combination of AAS. Therefore, we should not blindly accept what is pushed on us, especially when there is no verifiable research to confirm such claims. Personal response will determine what ratios we are able to work within, and this knowledge can only be obtained through experimentation leading to personal experience. In other words, you won't know until you try.
So, if you have been of those people who have been blindly conforming to popular opinion, I advise you to step back and view your next cycle from a new paradigm, using proven information along with your own goals & desires to construct your next cycle. In doing so, whether you decide that a mega-dosed Test cycle is right for you..or a cycle that utilizes only a maintenance dose of Test is best, you can be assured that your cycle will reflect what is important to you, not that which is important to someone else.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 23, 2013)

^^ no ones going to read that pile of shit formate text you call a paragraph there buddy.


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 23, 2013)

> ^^ no ones going to read that pile of shit formate text you call a paragraph there buddy


.....exactly


----------



## andyebs (Apr 24, 2013)

read or not just something i read and may be of use to the OP


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 24, 2013)

when you copy paste or put info in, all ways formate it it in paragraph formate it makes it more beneficial to everyone.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 24, 2013)

Lmao this thread ended up a huge fail. Op don't listen to a few of these idiots. Ur cycle is mild at best and u will be just fine running it the way u had it laid out ur last post


----------



## AMA Rider (Apr 24, 2013)

HARD AT IT said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Ha ha, Var doesn't even itch my tits ! Drol has me running for Nolva !


----------



## shakeitoff (Apr 27, 2013)

"Lmao this thread ended up a huge fail. Op don't listen to a few of these idiots. Ur cycle is mild at best and u will be just fine running it the way u had it laid out ur last post "
That's what I am doing. Thanks for all of your help!!!!


----------



## Qwai Chang (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey, forget about posting, take up journalism! lol


----------



## Qwai Chang (Apr 28, 2013)

HARD AT IT said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



DDDAAAMMMNN! That's a living hell!


----------

